# rear privacy cover wanted. 2006 xtrail



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hello, i have a 2006 Xtrail that needs the rear inside privacy cover. Anybody in Canada have an Xtrail privacy cover not in use and willing to sell to me? i live in Vancouver, the Xtrails are very difficult to find parts in the auto wreckers. I did notice a rear privacy cover at an autowrecker in Alberta ( 10 hour drive or more) for $75 but they are vague with the shipping costs and do not seem to eager to bother with non-local buyers. I have entered my request on the local auto yard used parts hotline , but it's been 3 months of scouring and nobody replied. I might make one out of a pull down blind shade till i find the original used cover . Has anybody located and used a rear privacy cover from other small suvs ( toyota rav4, pathfinder, honda crv, etc) that may fit directly or with slight modifications for use on our Xtrails? --------thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

There is a guy here who has one on Kijiji
Nissan Xtrail Rear Cargo Cover | other parts, accessories | Ottawa | Kijiji

only one on ebay and its in germany.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i have located a rear privacy cover in another Province, just negotiating the final price including shipping. Sigh....an extra $40-50 for shipping ...money that i could put towards fuel...if only these Xtrail parts were easily found locally, i would have no problem going to an autowrecker with my tools and pulling parts as needed! oh well....i still love these little trucks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Simple fact is there aren't many of them to be found it junk yards, and those to be found have usually been in an accident. The rear privacy cover was an accessory included in the higher trim models. Frankly its nice to have, but not very necessary. I rarely use mine and always remove it when transporting something with seats down.
They are great vehicles and one of the few all Japan made and assembled Nissan vehicles that was available in Canada.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

the main reason i like to have the rear privacy cover is that i live here in Vancouver and it has a very high theft from vehicles and vandalism crime. I have experienced my fair share from smashed in side windows, stolen car stereos, stolen mags and tires , vandalized windshield, jimmied door locks, my Honda was keyed on both sides one year, i have had one 20 year old datsun 2oo sx car stolen , i have left my doors unlocked and the car rummaged inside 4-5 times (thief was looking for the mag lock key). I work in the Auto Glass trades as a technician/installer for 25 years so i see broken glass vandalism claims every day. 99% of these problems are due to the over abundance of junkies who break into vehicles and homes/yards/tool sheds/work sites and steal ANYTHING of value..they then flip it for a few dollars at pawn shops or professional fencing sellers (now and then the police will raid a home here with stolen goods worth anywhere from $50,000 to 200,000 and up.). So i do what i can to hide and protect my personal items from prying eyes. Waiting for the temperature to warm up as i bought a roll of 35% window tint film at Canadian Tire last week and i will be applying it myself in my driveway.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

..i am tempted to buy a mitsubishi outlander 2007- rear privacy cover for sale in my area for $50. Slight chance it may fit nicely or just a little modification to make it stay in place.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

tonyvancity said:


> ..i am tempted to buy a mitsubishi outlander 2007- rear privacy cover for sale in my area for $50. Slight chance it may fit nicely or just a little modification to make it stay in place.


Measure the interior of the xtrail and ask the seller the measurement of the one on the mitsubishi

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

yes i will measure, for sure. The seller texted me to say it is still up for sale but is not quick to reply back with any other info. They live about 30-40 minutes away from me out in the suburbs...i dont mind driving to them and directly trying a quick fitting to see if it fits. As i mentioned, if it looks close enough i may buy it and modify it to fit in my Xtrail. Cheapest used price i can find other sources were $75 but would have to pay $40-60 for ground shipping. ....i could live with a mitsu outlander cargo cover modified if only $50!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Prob is the one for the x has shade portions that extend towards rear seats and need to clip on the back of them. And, in the other direction it needs to extend to the rear side clips and of course the middle bar needs to be right width and thickness to fit into the side anchor spots. I doubt a Mitsu one would fit or even one from a Rogue for that matter.

Re the used prices for them, if its any consolation I am sure Nissan would have charged around 300+ for one new.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

a used Xtrail cargo cover is very difficult to find out here in BC. ....they seem to get quickly snapped up if one shows up at the wreckers. So till then i will call up Craigslist and Kijjiji sellers with cargo covers for sale and go meet them locally . No harm trying out their cargo covers for fit as one may fit nicely or just need to be modified/or my Xtrail modified a little to fit. I like the challenge .  Also i can try out various covers and pass on the knowledge to others here and hopefully save some Xtrail owners a few bucks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I can tell you now it won't fit. I have looked at images of them for Mitsus. Call me crazy but I just reached out to the guy on Kijiji here. He will accept $60 for it and I can pick it up before 3PM. I have no clue what it would cost to mail to you, but in a spirit of x trail solidarity I am willing to help you out. If you want to send me a private message we can figure out how to do this, if you would like it to happen.
Its never happened to my X trail but I have had windows smashed in the past for change and cigarettes back when I smoked, so I am sympathetic to your reasons for wanting one.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

oh hey thanks for thinking of me.  If you could research first how much to ground shiP from Quebec to Vancouver, that be awesome. In the meantime, it has warmed up to 4 degrees celcius here. I may attempt to Tint my rear Xtrail backglass with a roll of Canadian Tire 35% window film. As i mentioned in another post, i have about 25 years Autoglass trades experience, with a little time spent window tinting small automotive glass and assisting the professional tinter we employed back in the days i worked for Speedy Autoglass. I will take a few before and after photos, but i cannot post or see members photos on this forum till i reach 10 forum posts by me.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Tony
Looks to be about 58 bucks for reg delivery
https://www.canadapost.ca/cpotools/apps/far/business/findARate?execution=e1s2


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks quadraria10, the ALBERTA autowrecker has confirmed his $75 cargo cover plus $50 for the shipping directly to my workplace, which i imagine would take maybe 3-4 days . Oh i attempted to tint my backglass, spent an hour and i could not get it to lay flat with out bubble streaks either with my heatgun and tint squeegee tool...so i tore it off and will let a pro tinter thru my work connections do it for the $85 i was quoted.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is quite OK. Much easier than me going out of my way to get it, advance the money, find packaging, trek to the post office, spend more money and then hope I get payed back. Come to think of it I was crazy to even suggest it. Glad you found one.

Out of curiosity does the tint film have no effect on your rear window defrost?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks all the same! I too did not want to bother anybody into shipping me one directly for the same reasons. This auto wrecker in Alberta sent me a proper company order form that i filled out and emailed back with my info. He replied that he miscalculated the shipping cost (higher) but would still send it for the price we agreed and paid by credit card. I figure i establish a good customer relationship and maybe i might need to use their services again in the future for more Xtrail parts . Too bad i cannot locate one Xtrail at the autowreckers here in metro Vancouver....i would go and pick it apart like a vulture and store the parts at home or resell online to others in need. Now if only Canadian Tire will hurry up with the delivery of my Cooper Discovery AT3 tires i ordered jan. 3rd. ....they were supposed to be in sunday but after i called their head office, im told they be in Tuesday Jan 1oth. Also found out that installation is free...but i need to pay $25 per tire for balancing, which kinda ticks me off as nowhere on their website it mentions paying for balancing of $25 per tire....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

In your shoes I cancel that tire order. What a scam. GoodYear down the road from me charged $10 to mount and balance a tire. A winter tire change over which includes mounting balancing new valve stems and installation on the vehicle is $80. Most anywhere you buy tires balancing is included. I would refuse on principle alone, an extra 100 above the final sale price is crazy. If so they should nickel and dime you further for each weight they will install, and claim those are extra parts not included in the service. 

I really dont see the point of those tires for the x trail-- heck they weigh 30lbs each, which is 5 to 6 pounds more unsprung weight per axle. Right there you will be killing any performance gains you are seeking and adding strain to your cv joints and wheel bearings. You will notice it the very first time you drive the car with them on. The reviews are for pick ups and jeep wranglers...ours is just not the same type of vehicle even though its a fairly competent soft roader. Now I could see them on an XTerra or previous generation Pathfinder, but other than the bit of extra lift they will give there is no benefit. A proper sized set of Cooper cs5s would be a better choice for 95% of any driving you will do. All weather tires would also be a better option in my books.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

ya im kinda bummed out about the extra $100 for balancing from Canadian Tire, and im thinking the same thing...they stick me with extras like weights and...Air! I can still cancel my order as their website states cancel anytime if i prepaid but have not recieved and picked up the tires. I can get the same tires for about $50-$60 Less installed with taxes included after my boss made a phone call to a mechanical/tire shop that is one of our accounts. I called that shop today at 1pm and left a voice mail message to call me to set it up but never got a return call back. I want to Confirm that shop's price is the final price installed with taxes and not also get some jackass reply that i need to pay extra for balancing. I work in the autoglass business for 25 years and when we give out quotes to customers we give the final price including taxes with a breakdown of material and labour/ and /or the possibility something else needed because of poor condition. I hate playing games, i dont do that with my customers and i expect the same for myself. Thaks again for your advice, much appreciated.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well then its a no brainer. Save a $150 or more, and strike a blow for Consumer's everywhere. Seems Canadian Tire has been doing this for the past year or two. They should hear from people that it is an unacceptable business practice.
As for the tire choice, don't let me rag you. They are very much a personal decision and on the Aussie site lots of people run larger off road tires, and you just need to look on Youtube to see what the xtrail is capable of doing off road. I will be curious to hear your thoughts on them once installed.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

well....the Cooper AT3 tires are still not in stock at my Vancouver Cnd. Tire shop. I online ordered them jan. 3rd and the website stated sunday Jan.8th they be in. Called CND Tire's headoffice Monday for an update and told they be in Monday (i think she meant Tuesday)..now it is Tuesday 10:40 am Pacific tie and no email/phone call to come in. I'm waiting for a Midas tire shop to give me callback as i was quoted a lower price...if only after 3 calls they would actually talk to me on the phone...at least i got my rear privacy cover coming from Alberta in the next 3 days at a reasonable price!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I went there once for a quote and was discouraged by the number of details not included in the price.


envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i find Canadian Tire to be a ''serve yourself'' store. By that i mean you walk in and browse/shop but do not expect a staff member to help you much or even acknowledge you. The cashiers are okay..pleasant enough, but in general dont expect anybody on the floor to offer help. The same with the auto parts dept/mechanics -service dept....seems like a negative vibe of young employees just getting thru their shift and not much more. Compare them to Home Depot where staff seems friendly, eager to assist you, will walk by you and ask if ''you doing alright?'' and seem knowledgeable about their products.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well it depends a bit upon the store. The one near me is pretty good, but generally the comparison with Home Depot is apt. Their part department is pretty useless for the X Trail for anything other than a new battery.


----------



## red626 (Jan 12, 2017)

Just happened to see one the other day. Unfortunately, because I'm unable to post a link, you'll have to go to usedvictoria.com and search for Nissan x trail privacy cover. $40 in Victoria.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i bit the bullet and had ordered a used privacy cover from an


----------



## red626 (Jan 12, 2017)

Happy you got something to work. 5 minute epoxy is awesome stuff. 

I debated buying it myself but I have one of those steel dog barrier things in the back and they won't play with each other.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

red626, If I were you, i would buy that rear cargo cover for $40 and flip it on Craigslist. I paid $75 plus $40 shipping out of Alberta to Vancouver . So hard to find a used one here in the lower mainland. I sent auto emails and got myself on the autowrecker's Hotline from metro Vancouver, the Island and Okanagan region ..for many months and no replies. One autowrecker out in Aldergrove or Chilliwack had just sold a cover for $175! Snap it up and keep for yourself or resell it and use the profit on your Xtrail (new sensors? differential fluid change?) or on your family.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad you got it fixed Tonyvancity. Not so sure about the quick flip however. The one on Kijiji here has been available for at least a few months without finding a taker, and there are lots of X trails in the Ottawa-Gatineau region. And frankly, you are the first person I have seen looking for one in the past five years that I am aware of.
How did your tire quest ever turn out? Did you get the Coopers? I am curious as to how you feel they affect the drive?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi  I bought the 4 Cooper tires locally at a Midas mechanic/ Tire shop and am just waiting for a day that is slow at work to pop over and get them installed. They gave me a nice discount (thru my job) that includes install/balances and taxes . I may go tomorrow in the early afternoon if i'm done with my work. I was reading online a few ''new tire installs'' that went with a 215-70-R16s and the owners seemed pleased with the slight height increase with just a minor bit of speedometer inaccuracy and/or slightly worse gas mileage . I will give you a test drive report as soon as i can. By the way quadraria10, are you on the Nissan Xtrail FACEBOOK group? I joined a few weeks ago and they accepted my request, there are a few Quebecors on it, i figured one might be you?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I joined back in the day, but I no longer check it. I find it a poor format for automotive info. If they are still providing downloads of the service manual, its very much worth getting. Glad you got a better deal on the tires. I still cant believe Can Tire adds an extra fee for balancing new tires bought there.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

yes, i don't take it too serious, just another source of Xtrail kinsmanship. It's nice to see our vehicle in some exotic location with photos and the modifications available for them in their countries. Too bad a lot of the posting there is about the new Xtrail ( our north american Rogue) . Anywhooo, maybe i will get a chance to have my Cooper tires installed today. After that (one day) i will have a professional tinter install a 30 or 35 % window film on the rear hatch backglass, nothing too dark as i just want to have a finished look of the back end with a bit of privacy. I still need to install the driving lights i bought off of Amazon 4 months ago! After i am done with these three installs I will lay off on the upgrades and just focus on regular maintenance and upkeep.


----------



## dot (Sep 14, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> the main reason i like to have the rear privacy cover is that i live here in Vancouver and it has a very high theft from vehicles and vandalism crime. I have experienced my fair share from smashed in side windows, stolen car stereos, stolen mags and tires , vandalized windshield, jimmied door locks, my Honda was keyed on both sides one year, i have had one 20 year old datsun 2oo sx car stolen , i have left my doors unlocked and the car rummaged inside 4-5 times (thief was looking for the mag lock key). I work in the Auto Glass trades as a technician/installer for 25 years so i see broken glass vandalism claims every day. 99% of these problems are due to the over abundance of junkies who break into vehicles and homes/yards/tool sheds/work sites and steal ANYTHING of value..they then flip it for a few dollars at pawn shops or professional fencing sellers (now and then the police will raid a home here with stolen goods worth anywhere from $50,000 to 200,000 and up.). So i do what i can to hide and protect my personal items from prying eyes. Waiting for the temperature to warm up as i bought a roll of 35% window tint film at Canadian Tire last week and i will be applying it myself in my driveway.


I have one - only 3 years too late?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

hi, thanks but i bought one from an Albertan autowrecker and had it shipped out to Vancouver back in 2017. 
How much/condition / location of the one you have?


----------

